# .RPT file and Notepad



## tinakeller (Mar 6, 2002)

HELP!
Can someone describe the procedure that will let me tell Windows 95/98 that any file with and .RPT extension is a Notepad file?
If this can be done can I click the file and open it automatically with Notepad?
Thanks to anyone who helps me
Tina


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

I found this about the file:

"You searched for file extension: .RPT 

- Report Template > Program: ReportMill

- ReportProgram: > Crystal Reports"

It's easy to make Windows open *.rpt files in Notepad by default, but the problem is, you won't be able to do anything with them, as an rpt file is not a text file.

Try opening one in Notepad, and see what happens.
If you get a lot of gibberish, there's no use in pursuing this any further.

Good luck,


----------

